# Nazis on drugs



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-pervitin-10499087.html?origin=internalSearch



> Hitler’s armies carried out their “Blitzkrieg” invasions of Poland and France while high on a version of crystal meth which kept them wide awake, feeling euphoric and invincible, says a new book about the Nazis’ use of drugs during the Second World War.
> 
> In Der Totale Rausch – (Total Rush), which was published in Germany last week, Norman Ohler reveals the key strategic role of the methamphetamine-based drug, manufactured from 1937 onwards by the Nazis under the brand name of “Pervitin” and distributed among the armed forces.


----------



## Hex (Sep 15, 2015)

Apparently, the einzatzgruppen were often totally off their faces on alcohol, too.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 15, 2015)

Was the subject of a program on Channel 4 last year - well, they focused on their leader: _Hitler’s Hidden Drug Habit
_
From:_ 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ary-intelligence-dossier-reveals-9789711.html
_


> _The dossier – which is the subject of a new Channel 4 documentary Hitler’s Hidden Drug Habit  –  goes on to claim that the Fuhrer became addicted to drugs after seeking the medical advice of Berlin-based Dr Morell in 1936.
> 
> He was initially prescribed a drug called Mutaflor in order to relieve the pain of his stomach cramps.
> 
> ...


----------

